# Pferdefleisch aus Holland...



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

Im neuen Pferdefleischskandal stolperte ich über die Adresse der niederländischen Firma.In den deutschen Medien ist - wie fast immer - wenig zu lesen über die Hintergründe. Da muss man schon ins Ausland gehen, etwa zum "Guardian". Dann finden sich freilich auch deutsche Zeitungen, die "Ross und Reiter" (hihi) nennen:
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...rdefleisch-Warnung-aus-Niederlanden-774855535

Interessant ist dessen Erwähnung als Referenz auf dieser Seite:
http://www.belebro.eu/index/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=70&lang=de

Vielleicht sollten sich niederländische Behörden diese Referenzliste mal näher ansehen


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (11 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann finden sich freilich auch deutsche Zeitungen, die "Ross und Reiter"


 
Aber leider viel zu Selten. Meistens wird nur abgekürzt wie z.B. Willy S.


----------

